# Pro form -Black top



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it just me? Or is this new mix just a joke.?
It's like pushing chalky chewing gum...don't even think of using it for texture...WON'T WORK!!!

I liked the old mix...slick/dense/creamy.. 

If it aint broke ..don't fix it! :blink:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet. Thanks for the warning Moore. :thumbsup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the heads up !
i usually dont use pro form anyway but now i know to stay away ,I always try to use u.s.g.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

I just tried some Proform red top (I think it is called multi-use) joint compound. They said it is a mid weight compound. I used up about 15 buckets on the last job I just did and liked it. It reminded me of the Lafarge Rapid coat (Gold top) which here is very hard to find. Haven't used the black lid a long time. Try giving Proform a call or e-mail and let them know. Most of the time they will end up giving you things for free for your in put.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

moore said:


> Is it just me? Or is this new mix just a joke.?
> It's like pushing chalky chewing gum...don't even think of using it for texture...WON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I liked the old mix...slick/dense/creamy..
> ...




I did not know they got a new mix. I like proform black top better that usg sheetrock green-top. The black top is "creamier" It took me a long time to try the black top. I was stuck on the green top because I liked the way the bucket and lid looked a lot better.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Proform sucks now. Screw Nationanal gypsym. USG green top then the gold Ultra light for finish.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

boco said:


> Proform sucks now. Screw Nationanal gypsym. USG green top then the gold Ultra light for finish.


The ultra lightweight blows!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It starts to shrink as soon as ya open the bucket...:blink:

I like the old mix.:yes:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Is it just me? Or is this new mix just a joke.?
> It's like pushing chalky chewing gum...don't even think of using it for texture...WON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I liked the old mix...slick/dense/creamy..
> ...


Get your supplier to stock Ruco mud. If you like dense, slick and creamy, then this is the mud for you. We will also use the proform multi-use, but it isn't as heavy as the ruco products. We prefer the Ruco middle-weight.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

do you guys like EASY FINISH from Lowes? 9.99


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Is it just me? Or is this new mix just a joke.?
> It's like pushing chalky chewing gum...don't even think of using it for texture...WON'T WORK!!!
> 
> I liked the old mix...slick/dense/creamy..
> ...


 Thats the problem Moore ,,,, they are going broke so by producing a less than product they save money


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Get your supplier to stock Ruco mud. If you like dense, slick and creamy, then this is the mud for you. We will also use the proform multi-use, but it isn't as heavy as the ruco products. We prefer the Ruco middle-weight.


 I will give it a try...The supplys are starting to carry ruco a/p now..
The ruco hot mud Is a horrible product...So I've been leary of there a/p...,,,but i have noticed alot of d/c are using ruco here recently...
Pro-Form ****ed up ... Black top has always ben a staple here ..everyone used it ..Everyone carried it... ,,,but since the first of this year nobody want's it.:whistling2:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> do you guys like EASY FINISH from Lowes? 9.99


 
NO ! This is just a sorry mix National put out for DIYs.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> I will give it a try...The supplys are starting to carry ruco a/p now..
> The ruco hot mud Is a horrible product...So I've been leary of there a/p...,,,but i have noticed alot of d/c are using ruco here recently...
> Pro-Form ****ed up ... Black top has always ben a staple here ..everyone used it ..Everyone carried it... ,,,but since the first of this year nobody want's it.:whistling2:


 
Yes I am not a fan of the Ruco hot mud either. Proform's quickset is the best hot mud I have used. The Ruco's a/p is a good mud, but is a good bit heavier than the middle weight which was already a very heavy middleweight. I think you will be impressed with their mud more so than any of the proform muds right now. Only proform mud we will use sometimes is the multi-use.


----------



## Southbound_60 (May 23, 2012)

I've been a USG fan since they came out with plus 3. There is no other mud that tapes as well as USG all purpose( green lid) it spreads father, has more glue, and is more consistent .we switched to pro form when the light blue came out, but none of us, the finishers, could stand the black lid. It doesn't spread well, and it would get very cottage cheesey in your pan after about 15' of angles. The light blue was good for a while , but then air bubbles started to become more prevalent, even with soap.so now we are back to USG.


----------



## Southbound_60 (May 23, 2012)

BTW, I am a hand finisher. I have used machines, but always end up coming back to hand finishing. I am predominately a residential custom home finisher.so all comments I make are based on these facts.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

joepro0000 said:


> do you guys like EASY FINISH from Lowes? 9.99


That stuff is garbage. I used it on one job. Then had a guy give me a bucket I threw it away


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

A smooth finish said:


> That stuff is garbage. I used it on one job. Then had a guy give me a bucket I threw it away


Please educate me on it. What is garbage about it? I see it does the same thing as all muds. Once its sanded and painted, you can't tell the difference what mud you used.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

joepro0000 said:


> Please educate me on it. What is garbage about it? I see it does the same thing as all muds. Once its sanded and painted, you can't tell the difference what mud you used.


 That stuff Is like a bucket of liquid vinyl...I have a half bucket in the shed ..been there for over a year..Didn't freeze ..has yet to mildew..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you tried the Ruco yet moore?


----------

